# Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Nach dem ich in meiner letzten News von einem neuen Sockel 2011 Mainboard von Gigabyte berichtet habe, und auch hier auf PCGH einige Bilder von weiteren Mainboards auf Sockel 2011 Basis zu sehen waren, die allerdings "nur" die Möglichkeit geboten haben maximal 3 Grafikkarten zu verbauen, gibt es nun auch erste Bilder von Mainboards auf Sockel 2011 Basis, die genug Platz haben um maximal 4 Grafikkarten mit Dual-Slot Kühlern zu fassen.

Hierbei handelt es sich um das folgende Mainboards von Elitegroup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wie man sieht sind leider noch die technischen Daten verpixelt, werden aber sicherlich in kürze bekannt gegeben.

Quelle: heise online - Mainboards für Sandy-Bridge-E in Hülle und Fülle

Die weiteren Bilder aus der Quelle werden in kürze eingebunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrissfireX*

Wiso zum Teufel sind die Ram-Bänke so aufgestellt?


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrissfireX*

Liest du den Link zu meiner News vom Januar, dann sollte das klar werden 

Schau dir einfach mal einen SB 1155 DIE an, spiegel den, lass die iGPU weg, und bapp beides zusammen. Dann hast du einen theoretischen DIE eines Sockel 2011 Chips, der dir genau erklärt, weshalb die Dinger aufgeteilt sind 

Dazu kommt noch, das du ja die Leiterbahnen verlegen musst und da recht strenge Anforderungen hast bzgl. Abstand etc. Wenn du das auf zwei Seiten verteilen kannst, brauchst du weniger Layer auf dem PCB, im Vergleich zur Situation, wenn du es nur auf eine Seite machst. Ist einfach eine Kostenfrage, bzw. eventuell auch gar nicht anders machbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrissfireX*

10 Sata Ports..wohl 6 IIer und 4 IIIer?

Danke für die News


----------



## Jan565 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrissfireX*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum hat der 2011 "pins"? Wozu brauch man so viele? Die CPU´s werden wohl kaum doppelt so schnell sein, wozu auch, hat keinen sinn. 

Meine Einschätzung zu Leistung ist ein + von 30%.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Die Pin Anzahl hat NICHTS mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun.

So viele Pins brauchst du wegen folgenden Punkten:



Quadchannel-Interface, das sind schon 4x64 Pins allein für die Daten, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe
40 PCI-E Lanes
bis zu 3 QPI Ports
Stromversorgung


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Für Extrafunktionen z.b.
Ich denke mal umso mehr Pins das Teil hat desto besser kann man auch die Spannungen verteilen.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

So viele Pins für die Spannungen sind es glaub ich gar nicht. Irgend etwas um die 30-50% hab ich im Kopf bei einem normalen Chip.

I/O belegt schon sehr viele Pins.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Ja das ist schon klar.
Verstehe eigentlich eher nicht was er für nen Problem damit hat das es soviele sind


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Mehr Ports=teurer

Intel spannt den Bogen wie ich finde selbst für Enthusiasten SEHR weit. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das ein Sockel 2011 Board unter 250€ auf den Markt kommt. Nach oben offen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Naja ich finde es aber schon ok das man da auch einen gewissen Leistungs/Featuresprung hat.


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Von vielen Herstellern scheint es mehr als ein Modell zu geben, einige davon tragen auch Mittelklassebezeichnungen; das lässt auf relativ moderate Preise hoffen...



> 10 Sata Ports..wohl 6 IIer und 4 IIIer?


 
Der X-79 Chipsatz unterstützt nativ 10x SATA-III


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Superwip schrieb:


> Von vielen Herstellern scheint es mehr als ein Modell zu geben, einige davon tragen auch Mittelklassebezeichnungen; das lässt auf relativ moderate Preise hoffen...
> 
> 
> 
> Der X-79 Chipsatz unterstützt nativ 10x SATA-III


 
Ah, danke für die Info. Gefällt mir


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Keine Hobbies.  Du schreibst ja massen an News.  Ich will dan garnicht erst wissen wie es in der Zukunft mit den Bänken aussieht.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Superwip schrieb:


> Von vielen Herstellern scheint es mehr als ein Modell zu geben, einige davon tragen auch Mittelklassebezeichnungen; das lässt auf relativ moderate Preise hoffen...
> 
> 
> 
> Der X-79 Chipsatz unterstützt nativ 10x SATA-III


 
Ne E Klasse ist auch nur "Mittelklasse" bei Daimler und trotzdem schweineteuer...


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Keine Hobbies.  Du schreibst ja massen an News.  Ich will dan garnicht erst wissen wie es in der Zukunft mit den Bänken aussieht.


 
Oh doch, Uni, Freundin, zocken, Dr. House und sobald ich es mir leisten kann ein schickes Motorrad 

Und solche News gehen eigentlich schnell von der Hand


----------



## daDexter (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Bin gespannt ob dann auch Boards mit 8 RAM Slots kommen ...


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Sieht ein bisschen so aus,als würd man da nur den boxed raufkriegen...


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen so aus,als würd man da nur den boxed raufkriegen...


 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so extrem wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oh doch, Uni, Freundin, zocken, Dr. House und sobald ich es mir leisten kann ein schickes Motorrad
> 
> Und solche News gehen eigentlich schnell von der Hand


 Dr. House FTW!  Was für eins denn eine Hayabusa ne.  Uni-->Medien?   Die 2011 CPU´s werden bestimmt schweine teuer.  Da sind die kleinen bestimmt auf dem Rang eines 2600k.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Ne, ne Haya ist es nicht. Hätte mir mit 18 aber fast ne ZX12R gekauft. Die war damals noch ein Tick besser. Erst so ab 250+ war laut Tests die Haya besser  Hab mich dann aber doch fürs Auto entschieden. 2 Jahre auf 35 PS hätte ich nicht überlebt 

Medien? Neeee Physik mit Informatik

Was die CPUs angeht. Es wird wohl 1 Quadcore, und 2 Hexacores geben am Anfang (eventuell bis zu 9 Monate). Was danach kommt mal schauen.


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



> Ne E Klasse ist auch nur "Mittelklasse" bei Daimler und trotzdem schweineteuer...


 
Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich mit Preisen im Bereich von 1366er Dualsockel MBs gerechnet, 500€+... relativ dazu dürfte es doch deutlich billiger werden


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Ja, die billigen Bretter werden sicherlich keine 500€ kosten, aber so 250-300 würde ich schon für ein billiges anpeilen. Nach oben natürlich keine Grenze.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Noch ein Bild von Asrock, die Slotaufteilung ist meiner Meinung nach von den bisher gesehenen Boards bei diesem am besten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Schade, dass die Chipsatzkühlung nicht drauf ist, hast du ein Bild mit?


----------



## mmayr (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Ich hoffe mal, dass das keine finalen Designs sind. So grottenhässlich wie die Boards sind wäre das ein krasser "optischer" Rückschritt!

Wie schauts jetzt mit den CPUs dafür aus? Die wurden doch nach hinten verschoben, oder?

Ich bleib vorerst mal bei meinem 1155er System. Alles andere ist eher überteuerter Luxuskram, den ich ohnehin nie auslasten werde!


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Meint ihr es könnte irgendwann auch µATX Boards geben? 

Ich finde die ATX Boards sind schon recht vollgepackt.  - Ob sich da µATX realisieren lässt?!


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



XE85 schrieb:


> Noch ein Bild von Asrock, die Slotaufteilung ist meiner Meinung nach von den bisher gesehenen Boards bei diesem am besten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja für jemanden mit einer PCI-Karte wie mich für Wlan ist das wirklich Top. Man kann die Karte nämlich selbst bei Vollbestückung noch nutzen. Da sollte sich so mancher anderer Hersteller mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. Es gibt so sau viele 1155 Boards etc. die den zweiten 16x Slot so gelegt haben, das der einzige PCI-Slot nicht mehr nutzbar ist, sobald ne zweite GPU rein kommt. Ich empfinde das als echten FAIL.

Was Multi-GPU angeht empfinde ich allerdings das Board aus dem Startpost von Elitegroup noch mal einen Tick besser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass das keine finalen Designs sind. So grottenhässlich wie die Boards sind wäre das ein krasser "optischer" Rückschritt!



Also vor allme bei Asus und dem MSI GD80 kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen



mmayr schrieb:


> Wie schauts jetzt mit den CPUs dafür aus? Die wurden doch nach hinten verschoben, oder?



Nö, die stehen nach wie vor für ende Q3/ Anfang Q4 auf der Roadmap

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es gibt so sau viele 1155 Boards etc. die den zweiten 16x Slot so gelegt haben, das der einzige PCI-Slot nicht mehr nutzbar ist, sobald ne zweite GPU rein kommt. Ich empfinde das als echten FAIL.


 
Wie viele 1155 User kennst du, die zwei Grafikkarten drin haben *und *noch eine weitere Erweiterungskarte?


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Ich wäre einer 

Wenn ich mir ein S1155 System geholt hätte, hätte ich mir wenn dann wohl noch ne 5870 aus der Bucht oder so für 100€ gegönnt und brüchte halt noch einen Slot für meine WLAN-Karte. Ansonsten müsste ich wieder durch die Wohnung ein Kabel legen, und meine Freundin ist nicht "Kabel quer über dem Flur lieg" kompatibel


----------



## Chrisch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Die ASUS Boards sind definitiv nicht Final, wirklich Farbe bekommen die erst mit der finalen Revision. Vorher sehen die immer wie so billig Boards aus 

Und das die Boards sehr teuer werden glaube ich nichtmal, da hier die teure IOH (X58) wegfällt und nur noch eine PCH (wie bei LGA1155) vorhanden ist und aufgrund der Anordnung der DDR3 Slots dürften auch weniger Layer als bei X58 Boards notwendig sein. Das dürfte alles für einen niedrigeren Preis sorgen.


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ne, ne Haya ist es nicht. Hätte mir mit 18 aber fast ne ZX12R gekauft. Die war damals noch ein Tick besser. Erst so ab 250+ war laut Tests die Haya besser  Hab mich dann aber doch fürs Auto entschieden. 2 Jahre auf 35 PS hätte ich nicht überlebt
> 
> Medien? Neeee Physik mit Informatik
> 
> Was die CPUs angeht. Es wird wohl 1 Quadcore, und 2 Hexacores geben am Anfang (eventuell bis zu 9 Monate). Was danach kommt mal schauen.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAjmRwgiVoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mach nach.  

Nach 9 Monaten kommt wahrscheinlich wieder ein neuer Sockel..


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oh doch, Uni, Freundin, zocken, Dr. House und sobald ich es mir leisten kann ein schickes Motorrad
> 
> Und solche News gehen eigentlich schnell von der Hand




Du hast da was vergessen

Btw. echt interessante Dinger. Evtl. dann als Benchbord mit guter CPU und Kompressorkühlung


----------



## OSche (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Also wegen Ram Aufteilung, hat noch jemand die Wasserkompaktkühlung als Boxed-Version im Sinn: 
Wasserkühlung als Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-E-Übertakter? - intel, sandy bridge

Und komisch, dass Antec erst vor kurzem 2 neue Modelle auf den Markt geworfen hat ?

Btw: 1.Post, morgen Abi und ich kann net schlafen


----------



## Floletni (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dr. House FTW!  Was für eins denn eine Hayabusa ne.  Uni-->Medien?   Die 2011 CPU´s werden bestimmt schweine teuer.  Da sind die kleinen bestimmt auf dem Rang eines 2600k.


 
Die Preise werden den der Sockel 1356-CPUs entsprechen. Die Anfänglichen Preise für die Mainboard würde ich hier nicht so hoch anpeilen wie es manche machen. Beim offziellen Start sollte man schon mit 225 € (nach oben offen) rechnen. Nur wenn ich mir die Boards anschaue. Wenige Layer, billigerer Chipsatz, dann werden noch Boards kommen für um die 150 Euro und auch in µATX.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

Außerdem, sooo hoch sind die Preise doch gar nicht. Ich habe damals für das Crosshair II Formula auch 200€ bezahlt. Da ist ab 250€ doch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*

250 €!

Bei Intels Preispolitik sehr wahrscheinlich!

Wobei ich mich frage, wofür.

Ich war früher treuer Intel-User und inzwischen ist mein Gamer der letzte überlebende Intel-PC. Die beiden anderen Rechner (HTPC und Office-PC sind schon grün). 

Und wenn Intel so weiter macht wie bei Sandy, ist er das auch bald. Der PC hat ein X58-System, das mit Tripple-Channel. 
Jetzt hatte ich mir nach den ersten Ankündigungen von 2011 und der Bestätigung, dass man an Tripple-Channel festhält noch schnell 3 weitere Module geholt (zu den bestehenden 3) und hab somit 6 x 2GB. 
Und was muss ich sehen? Nicht nur, dass die Slots total hirnverbrannt montiert sind.
Jeder etwas ausladendere Turmkühler muss bei dem Layout garantiert bei jedem RAM-Wechsel runter und RAM-WaKü kann man da auch vergessen. 
Nein, es fehlen auch noch 2 Slots!!! Was macht man da jetzt bitte, mit 2 unterschiedlichen Modulen aus 2 unterschiedlichen Serien. Dual-Channel im Zweit-PC ist da schlecht, Verkaufen auch. 
Und alles verkaufen? Wer nimmt bitte noch Tripple-Channel-Kits, wenn das da raus ist? 

Wenn die das mit dem OC genauso handhaben wie bei Sandy (wir erinnern uns: OC nur mit K-Prozzis via Multi und nur auf P67 und Z68 und auch bitte nur feste Ram-Timings...), dann ist Intel für mich gestorben!

Dann sag ich: Hallo Bulldozer!

Zumal die jetzt auch SLI und CF auf allen High-End-Boards supporten! Damit ist Intels letzter Vorteil entgültig weg! Wobei High-End bei AMD soviel kostet wie die untere Mittelklasse bei Intel. 

Da kann ich nur sagen: 250 Euro für ein Board? NOT!

1000 Euro für 8 Kerne? NOT (wir erinnern uns: 6 Kerne bei AMD: max. 250 euro; 6 Kerne bei Intel: nicht unter 950 Euro...)

Wer hier ist noch meiner Meinung?


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> 250 €!
> 
> Bei Intels Preispolitik sehr wahrscheinlich!
> 
> ...



Ich nicht.

- Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist schon länger bekannt, dass bei Sockel 2011 keine Triple- sondern Quad-Channel RAM-Anbindung zum Einsatz kommt, was gerade für die RAM Kits auch sinnvoll ist, denn dann gibt es für Intel Boards nur noch zwei oder vier Riegel zu kaufen. Für den Kunden also eigentlich besser und übersichtlicher. 

-Bei überbordenden Towerkühlern für die CPU stören RAM Riegel mit passiven Kühlern sowieso, egal auf welcher Seite sie angeordnet sind. Und das Argument Wakü ist auch hinfällig, denn man kann die vier räumlich getrennten RAM Riegel genau so mit Wasser versorgen, als wenn sie alle nebeneinander liegen.

-Das Thema übertakten ist auch so weit klar. Zumindest laut dieser Folie sind alle kommenden Sandy E CPUs fully unlocked und lassen sich übertakten (eventuell sogar wieder per BCLK)
Roadmap verrät Details zu Sandy Bridge E: 6 Kerne und freier Multi - cpu, intel, sandy bridge

-*Rein spekulativ:* _Was nutzt es, wenn AMDs "High-End" nur so schnell ist wie Intels Mittelklasse? Dann wäre ein Achtkern Bulldozer für mich persönlich auch nur Mittelklasse und kein High-End. Und falls Intels Sechskerner schneller sind als Bulldozer, dann liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass sie teurer sind, denn sie wären dann "echte" High-End CPUs, mit der höchsten Leistung aller x86 Desktop-CPUs._

- Seit Jahren kosten Intels Extreme Editions 1000€. Niemand wird gezwungen diese CPUs zu kaufen, denn Intel bietet ebenfalls ein breites Spektrum an Mittelklasse CPUs zum günstigen Preis mit hervorragender Leistung. 
Ob jemand (so wie ich) bereit ist für einen Intel Sechskerner, oder (Ivy Bridge) Achtkerner bis zu 1000€ zu bezahlen, muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Gleiches gilt für die Boards. Ein High-End Board, auf das man seine teure High-End CPU steckt kostet nun mal Geld. Und? Ich bezahle lieber mehr Geld für ein voll ausgestattetes High-End Board, als ein kastriertes 1155er mit CPU zu kaufen, nur weil es preiswerter ist (und AMD aktuell erst recht nicht, da zu leistungsschwach). Aber wie gesagt: Es wird ja niemand gezwungen diese Sachen zu kaufen


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich mir nach den ersten Ankündigungen von 2011 und der  Bestätigung, dass man an Tripple-Channel festhält noch schnell 3 weitere  Module geholt (zu den bestehenden 3) und hab somit 6 x 2GB.



Also ich kenne keine Meldung die davon spricht das der Sockel 2011 Tripple Channel haben sollte



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> Jeder etwas ausladendere Turmkühler muss bei dem Layout garantiert bei  jedem RAM-Wechsel runter



Das ist aber nicht nur beim Sockel 2011 so, auch bei aktuellen Mobos muss man je nachdem wie weit die RAMs vom Sockel weg sind eventuell den Kühler demontieren. 



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> Nein, es fehlen auch noch 2 Slots!!! Was macht man da jetzt bitte, mit 2  unterschiedlichen Modulen aus 2 unterschiedlichen Serien. Dual-Channel  im Zweit-PC ist da schlecht, Verkaufen auch.
> Und alles verkaufen? Wer nimmt bitte noch Tripple-Channel-Kits, wenn das da raus ist?
> 
> 
> Dann sag ich: Hallo Bulldozer!



Und was machst du da mit deinen RAM Modulen? BD Boards haben auch nur 4 RAM Slots - Sorry das Argument ist lächerlich.



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> Wenn die das mit dem OC genauso handhaben wie bei Sandy (wir erinnern  uns: OC nur mit K-Prozzis via Multi und nur auf P67 und Z68 und auch  bitte nur feste Ram-Timings...), dann ist Intel für mich gestorben!



1. kann man auch non k CPUs übertakten
2. Wird laut aktuellen Gerüchten bei SB-E auch BCLK ocen möglich sein
3. Wäre mir neu das die RAM Timings fest wären



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> (wir erinnern uns: 6 Kerne bei AMD: max. 250 euro; 6 Kerne bei Intel: nicht unter 950 Euro...)



Und wir erinnern uns das die reine Kernzahl rein gar nichts über die Leistung aussagt. Edit: zudem gibt es 6 Kerne bei intel ab 470€

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> 250 €!
> 
> Bei Intels Preispolitik sehr wahrscheinlich!
> 
> ...


Also 1. selber schuld, es war immer Quad Channel im Gespraech.
2. Intels einziger Vorteil ist, dass sie schneller und stromsparender sind
3. 8 Kerne bei AMD < 4 Kerne bei Intel  Stichwort IPC
4. Wer keine 250€ fuer ein MoBo ausgibt braucht auch kein SLI
5. Niemand


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weitere Sockel 2011 Mainboards, jetzt auch erstes mit Platz für 4x SLI/CrossfireX*



XE85 schrieb:


> Edit: zudem gibt es 6 Kerne bei intel ab 470€.
> 
> mfg



Stimmt! Es ist in letzter Zeit etwas untergegangen, dass der i7 970 mittlerweile für den Preis zu haben ist. Der hat Anfang des Jahres noch über 800€ gekostet.


----------

